# All ghost shrimp died in one night?!



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

So yesterday evening I bought 10 ghost shrimp to put in my 10 gallon. Its a 10 gallon with Hydro sp. japan, micro sword, and frogbit. I have had this tank running for a little over a month now. I had never had shrimp before, so I figured I'd start with these since they were cheap.

I wake up this morning an every single one were dead and milky white in color. Not sure why they all died within one night! Any ideas?

And now I nervous to try cherry shrimp, which is what I want in there eventually.


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Do you have any of the tank parameters?


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

Sometimes, even under the slowest acclimation period, they die because they were not healthy. Unfortunately, ghost shrimp are mostly sold for feed and are not cared for well, in the process of getting them to the customer.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

Agreed... I did do some testing. There were little traces of nitrites, and high nitrates. Crazy considering the tank has been set up for a while and its heavily planted.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

Were the shrimp the first critters to go in there? Maybe adding 10 shrimp all at once was enough to cause an ammonia spike?


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

what are the parameters? slighly any nitrites and high nitrates does not help much. also temp, ph, gh and kh if you can. some test for the gh and kh some dont. chances are if you have hight nitrates that might have been a bit to blame. but like others have said ghost shrimp normaly are not cared for well so a good amount of the time they dont last long in a tank.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Your nitrite reading could be irrelevant if it arose from ammonia from their dead bodies. Just let it go down, for now.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

Nitrites .25ppm, and nitrates were 80ppm


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

yeah need to get nitrate way down and nitrite too. not sure how much 10 ghost shrimp would add to that but its way high


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm just going to wait till the readings are stable. Anyone know where to buy gh and kh tests?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Cinbos said:


> I'm just going to wait till the readings are stable. Anyone know where to buy gh and kh tests?


Any local fish store should have it; API is a commonly used brand.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

I have the api master kit...but cant find liquid tests for gh and kh locally.


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

I bought mine nonlinear since I don't have any places locally. Gave me a reason to buy shrimp stratum for a nano tank I have lol


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Cinbos said:


> I have the api master kit...but cant find liquid tests for gh and kh locally.


Just go on Amazon. It's $9


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Your cycle isn't complete. Read up on cycling tanks and add shrimp once it officially is over. 

I also recommend amazon


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Are you dosing a lot of ferts/nutrients? Micros? Some of those can be deadly if concentrations go too high.

In my opinion, adding 10 ghost shrimp to a tank that is well planted and running for a month should not cause any spike. All of them dying and starting to decay could explain the nitrite (although some testkits are rather difficult to interpret when it comes to deciding between 0 and 0.25ppm).

If you (can) get a water report, it will tell you the average GH/kh of your water. Some Ghosts come from brackish waters and are doomed if you put them in soft water.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Your cycle isn't complete. Read up on cycling tanks and add shrimp once it officially is over.
> 
> I also recommend amazon


I know the cycling process lol, i just assumed it was done, just a little impatient on my end.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

assasin6547 said:


> Just go on Amazon. It's $9


I found a test kit!!! Finally, the lfs only had one more.


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

Wasserpest said:


> Are you dosing a lot of ferts/nutrients? Micros? Some of those can be deadly if concentrations go too high.
> 
> In my opinion, adding 10 ghost shrimp to a tank that is well planted and running for a month should not cause any spike. All of them dying and starting to decay could explain the nitrite (although some testkits are rather difficult to interpret when it comes to deciding between 0 and 0.25ppm).
> 
> If you (can) get a water report, it will tell you the average GH/kh of your water. Some Ghosts come from brackish waters and are doomed if you put them in soft water.


I assumed the cycling was done, but obviously it is not. Though I do think the dead shrimp sitting in there overnight did effect the readings a little. I also dose micros and macros twice a week with diy co2


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

even diy co2 can gas shrimp over night cause the plants are not using it over night just when lights are on


----------

